# Small Game / Game Bird Points



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I made 4-dozen cedar flu-flu arrows the other day and rounded up all the small game / game bird points. I found 18 different kinds of points. Holy cow, I need to get out and use this stuff.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The old twisty fletchings. I forgot all about those. I'm guessing those wouldn't be too great in a modern bow with a whisker biscuit arrow rest. Wow Goob. Quite a collection. I love the snares.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The old twisty fletchings. I forgot all about those. I'm guessing those wouldn't be too great in a modern bow with a whisker biscuit arrow rest. Wow Goob. Quite a collection. I love the snares.


The flu-flus are wooden arrows; rabbit arrows for a recurve.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are freak'in WAY cool goob!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Fun stuff Maynard!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Left to right:
1 - Snaro, large - If you SLC guys look at the northern sky on a dark starry night you will see one in orbit.
2 - Snaro, small
3 - The Guillotine - Not just any guillotine, THE Guillotine. A turkey point, I seen the video...yikes I don't have a clue how they shoot, I can't get off for the spring turkey hunt anyway.
4 - G5 S.G.H. "Small Game Head" - sounds good
5 - Easton Expandable Varmint Point - Complicated, expensive. Very hard to remove from tree trunks. 
6 - Ted Barta Blunts with replaceable heads - Haven't killed anything with them yet
7 - Judo Point - Been around a long time, never was a favorite of mine
8 - The Hammer, on cedar - Neighborhood cats hate them.
9 - Ted Barta Blunts - Just got them, come in a variety of sizes, inexpensive. Very light, large diameter. May replace my fender washers some day.
10 - Fender washer, on graphite - Held on with a target tip. Devastating, my favorite.
11 - The Hammer, screw-in - Messes up graphite arrows.
12 - G5 practice broadhead - Need to use flu-flu fletching on these.
13 - Rubber slip-on blunt on cedar Been around a long time, cheap and do a fair job As kids we bounced many of these babies off hogs in the barnyard. 
14 - .38 special casing - Uh, pretty good as live ammo in a revolver
15 - Plastic fender washer - Goes to pieces when it hits something, kinda like some of the fancy-dancy polymer-tipped bullets they have these days.
16 - Small diameter rubber blunt - A good one for graphite arrows 
17 - Fender washer on aluminum arrow - More durable than the graphite arrow ones.
18 - A very old rubber blunt on aluminum arrow - Man, Id like a dime for every aluminum arrow I have laying around. 


back2wurk


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> The old twisty fletchings. I forgot all about those. I'm guessing those wouldn't be too great in a modern bow with a whisker biscuit arrow rest. Wow Goob. Quite a collection. I love the snares.


If you can get a compound back in time to shoot a flushing pheasant, rabbit or what ever it may be I am thoroughly impressed.

Great collection. I have used almost all of them and would say most have there place.


----------

